# Old Lord of Change.



## Dead (May 14, 2008)

Hello all.

I've stumbled across a picture of what seems to be an old Lord of Change model, or one painted and used as such. Only I've never seen it before and am not sure if it even is an old Lord of Change model. Does anyone know anything about this awesome model?










I think it looks awesome. It has awesome head, awesome sword, and awesome multicolored wings of death. I want one. Though is it even a GW miniature?


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

looks like it =] mite be 3rd or even 2nd ed? mite even be the 1st lord of change  w.e it is i likes the super wings of rainbow death XD


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I have an old 2 ed Lord of Change but it does not look like that. None of the Realm of Chaos lord of Changes had swords


----------



## Volchek (Oct 14, 2008)

That is actually a Vrock, an AD&D demon. It's produced by Reaper and is called Vulture Demon. Here's a link:
http://www.reapermini.com/Miniatures/Dark Heaven Legends/sku-up/02532

This one was painted to look like a Lord of Change. This mini and the original Lord of Change were about the same size and both fit on a 40mm square GW base.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Due to the size inflation on all models that wouldnt go for a Lord of Change anymore to me, would definatly go for an awsome Daemon Prince tho


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks it looks retarded?


----------



## Dead (May 14, 2008)

A wise man once said...



Dead said:


> ... it looks awesome. It has awesome head, awesome sword, and awesome multicolored wings of death. I want one. Though is it even a GW miniature?


Quoted for truth.

Also, thanks for the info. I will use it for something. Probably my CSM Daemon Prince.


----------

